# [SOLVED] unknown symbol in modules

## Rhiakath

Hi there.

When i compile either the ati-drivers or the kernel, i get these messages:

```

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_unregister

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_get_request

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_put

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_register

```

when i try to modprobe fglrx, i get something similar:

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

any idea what this means???Last edited by Rhiakath on Fri Jun 09, 2006 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ast0r

The fglrx driver doesn't support the 2.6.16 kernel. Try using a 2.6.15 kernel.

----------

## Rhiakath

I originally installed gentoo with 2.6.15, and it did the same thing.

----------

## Doesn't matter

Version 8.24.8 works for me (whereas 8.25.18 doesn't) with kernel 2.6.16. You get a black screen once you log out. It looks as if your computer hangs but in fact it's just the screen that stays black. AFAIK this is a problem of the kernel and not of ati-drivers.

Put the following in /etc/portage/package.keywords if you want to try it:

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.24.8

----------

## Rhiakath

With the most current drivers, (still ~x86), don't get the error anymore, but still the problem of the frequencies. my laptop monitor show something weird, while my TFT , connected to the external output shows everything ok. gotta check this..

thanks

----------

## DevSolar

I had the same problem with those unresolved symbols. A thread in the German Debian forum gave me the hint to activate

Device Drivers -> Memory Technology Devices (MTD): Memory Technology Device (MTD) support

and

RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers -> Detect flash chips by Common Flash Interface (CFI) probe 

which made the warnings go away.

----------

